# Bunker Hill Figural Pickle



## riverdiver (Aug 6, 2009)

This is my best find diving this year, enjoy!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice bottle!    What's it say on there?


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi mr. fred

 It says,

 Skilton and Foote
 Bunker Hill Pickles


----------



## annie44 (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow!  That's a beauty!  Congratulations on a great find.    That makes me want to get some diving gear and go jump in a river!!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 6, 2009)

Very, very cool find.


----------



## coboltmoon (Aug 6, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of the wonderful comments, 

 lobeycat, I am grateful for your value estimate as we all want to know what our gems are worth. The funny thing about this bottle is that I normally dont recover figurals as I dont know enough about them. This one still had the cork and looked really neat underwater and I had not recovered anything else, so I said what the heck. I realize that this statement may seem dumb to some veteran diggers but this is a site I have been diving for 22 years and there is alot of bottles down there, so I have become rather picky over the years.

 Since food bottles are not high on my list for collecting, if anyone is interested in this gem or can recommend an auction house? please send me a pm.


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> sweetness! I'll go out on a limb here and say500-600 dollar range. The same mold was used for a couple different bitters bottles also. Embossed SEAWORTH BITTERS CO. CAPE MAY NEW JERSEY U.S.A.


 lobey is this bottles yours???? that is one of the most sought after bottles around here[]. i might just copy your pic of it and hang it in my display[]~matt


----------



## annie44 (Aug 6, 2009)

Great article about the Seaworth bitters and talks about the Skilton Foote lighthouse bottles toward the end....

 http://www.glswrk-auction.com/bitter02.htm


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info annie44, I saved the article for future reference.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2009)

You're gonna need a long stick to break that cork up! Otherwise, a most exquisite find! Kudos to you!!![]


----------



## downeastdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

HI  Matt
 Did you get this bottle with Kevin? He said you guys got a lighthouse shaped bottle.  Are you available to dive on Tues coming up?  I have a couple of spots I want to check out in Rochester, and I don't like going to new places on my own.  It would be tough access, right in the downtown, but I have had good luck digging on land in that town in the past.
 Congrats on the cool find !
 Bram


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2009)

THAT IS ONE GREAT BOTTLE!!! MAN I WOULD LOVE TO FIND ONE LIKE THAT! MAN!!!! MUSTA HAD SOME MIGHTY SMALL PICKLES IN IT!! JAMIE


----------

